
ForwardTacotron: Simplified Tacotron for fast and robust Speech Synthesis - Riccardo_G
https://github.com/as-ideas/ForwardTacotron
======
Riccardo_G
They have release it ope-source and here you can find:

Samples: [https://as-ideas.github.io/ForwardTacotron/](https://as-
ideas.github.io/ForwardTacotron/)

Github: [https://github.com/as-ideas/ForwardTacotron](https://github.com/as-
ideas/ForwardTacotron)

Colab: [https://colab.research.google.com/github/as-
ideas/ForwardTac...](https://colab.research.google.com/github/as-
ideas/ForwardTacotron/blob/master/notebooks/synthesize.ipynb)

